# camofire



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Are they done? Looks like black ovis stuck around but it has been over a week now that camofire hasnt shown anything....


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

It's been working fine for me. I just ordered some stuff a few days ago and it arrived yesterday.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah it still works


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been looking at camofire.com daily.


----------

